# TTOC Usergroup



## boggie (May 8, 2002)

How do I include the TTOC logo in usergroups under my avitar on the LHS of my posts?
Thanks,
Boggie


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=23261

This explains what and how... 



boggie said:


> How do I include the TTOC logo in usergroups under my avitar on the LHS of my posts?
> Thanks,
> Boggie


----------

